# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess old guy's ethnicity

## ratchet_fan



----------


## Cato

Sardinian

Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## real expert

It's really not easy to classify elderly people. However, this man appears to have some Central Asian admixture. He looks a bit Turkic. So I would say he is either Turkish or from Azerbaijan.

----------


## bigsnake49

East Asian

----------


## Carlos

In these divinations without being sure always 100% would say Moroccan

----------


## Angela

Somewhere in Russia, but he does have a bit of Turkic or something.

----------


## real expert

> Somewhere in Russia, but he does have a bit of Turkic or something.


He gives a me rather a Turkish vibe but people with his phenotype can be also found in Eastern Russia, around the Ural.

----------


## real expert

> 



Hi rachet fan, can you please reveal his ethnicity?

----------


## calf

Sicilian 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

